# Best place to become a bum for a season???



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I'm 25, female, from Toronto Canada but right now I'm living/ working in Seoul, South Korea. Next season, from January- March I'm on vacation and I'm looking to spend it snowboarding anywhere in the world. So far my riding experience is limited to South Korea. I've rocked every slope at every resort, and just getting into the park stuff now, but that's not saying much because boarding in South Korea is a joke so I really don't know my level. 

I don't really care where I end up as long as its somewhere rad, where I can meet a ton of people, and where I won't spend a fortune on lift tickets. I don't mind sleeping on a couch, or a floor. SO if anyone wants to take me in, has any advice about where I can go which offers relatively cheap accommodation options or made some sweet plans and don't mind some more company I would love to hear about it.


Cheers, 

Sam


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have absolutley no ideas for you. I just wanted to say that you must have a sweet ass job to let you have 4 months total of paid vacation. I'm jealous. :laugh:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Any bigger resort area is gonna be pretty expensive to live and what not. IMO I'd be looking into smaller mountains that would have smaller crowds and cheaper living. I'm actually kinda looking for a place to bum next year as well and am planning to avoid the bigger resorts.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> Any bigger resort area is gonna be pretty expensive to live and what not. IMO I'd be looking into smaller mountains that would have smaller crowds and cheaper living. I'm actually kinda looking for a place to bum next year as well and am planning to avoid the bigger resorts.


You should check out Schweitzer, you get the big mountain without the crowds and ridiculous living costs. Biggest problem is probably finding a job...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Move to Revelstoke. The mountain is still somewhat of a hidden gem. It is super steep and doesn't have the crowds Whistler has.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> You should check out Schweitzer, you get the big mountain without the crowds and ridiculous living costs. Biggest problem is probably finding a job...


Dude I LOVE Schweitzer, I went to college in Spokane and took two trips out to Sandpoint/Schweitzer this winter. I was up there for the New Years weekend for that AWESOME pow! Not to mention my parents have a condo in CdA that's open to my use (which I also used last weekend for the 4th). I've thought about heading there for the winter, but I honestly want to go somewhere I've never been and more out of my comfort zone, ya know? Montana is my focus for next winter at this point....


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> Dude I LOVE Schweitzer, I went to college in Spokane and took two trips out to Sandpoint/Schweitzer this winter. I was up there for the New Years weekend for that AWESOME pow! Not to mention my parents have a condo in CdA that's open to my use (which I also used last weekend for the 4th). I've thought about heading there for the winter, but I honestly want to go somewhere I've never been and more out of my comfort zone, ya know? Montana is my focus for next winter at this point....


Nice, I'm assuming your probably going for Big Sky then? That place looks utterly sick, and I've heard it's really mellow on the crowds.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Big Sky was my #1 until I discovered Bridger Bowl. My lady friend's dad worked at Bridger back in the day and told me to check it out. It's got some super gnarly terrain and has a pretty similar vibe to Baker (where I grew up riding) from what I'm told.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Dear Samantha,
As long as you are not a toothless, scab pickin meth head, you could probably bum anywhere. If you are cute that's a plus; another plus if you got some brah personality, i.e., can hang with the bros eating ramen and corndogs, cheap beer and talk shit. BUT if you also got some mad riding skillz....well post a pic, add us to your FB and we'll start the interview.
Regards,
wrath


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Can recommend Banff. There is always work around and while its not cheap I have never been anywhere where its easy to get a job and the resorts are any good. What time of year do you get your two months?


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I have absolutley no ideas for you. I just wanted to say that you must have a sweet ass job to let you have 4 months total of paid vacation. I'm jealous. :laugh:



Teaching in Korea is a pretty cruisy job. Free accomodation. Free return tickets. Decent paid vacation.. and if you put in some time an effort you can find awesome paid vacation.....the only thing you need is a bacholors degree and your good to go!!!


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

roremc said:


> Can recommend Banff. There is always work around and while its not cheap I have never been anywhere where its easy to get a job and the resorts are any good. What time of year do you get your two months?


I have from December 28th- February 26th off. It's cool if I don't find work. I would rather be somewhere where theres an awesome boarding community, a decently priced season pass, and people are down to share accomodation!!!


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Dear Samantha,
> As long as you are not a toothless, scab pickin meth head, you could probably bum anywhere. If you are cute that's a plus; another plus if you got some brah personality, i.e., can hang with the bros eating ramen and corndogs, cheap beer and talk shit. BUT if you also got some mad riding skillz....well post a pic, add us to your FB and we'll start the interview.
> Regards,
> wrath


hmmm I'm not sure about the mad riding skills....my riding experience is limited to South Korea where the runs are perfectly groomed and powder days are virtually non existent. The culture here is hilarious, it's packed with boarders decked out in flashy gear that cost them a fortune but they have no idea how to ride...and couples wearing his/hers outfits are EVERYWHERE!!!! So yah, im pretty stoked to go somewhere rad for a couple months and see where im at/ become awesome!!!!!!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Next season you should post some pics of the Sth Korean resorts. Sounds like a laugh! 

For that time of the year I would look in central BC. Revelstoke, Whitewater and maybe Big White, Silver Star. It's prime powder time in BC during Jan and Feb so you should be there for the best parts of the season!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Baker is ghetto...no resort, find some housemates in Glacier and hitch up/down the hill. If ur going to ride for 2 months/60 days get a pass for about $700. I'd imagine u'd improve your skills though not park cause there is no stinkin park and minimal groomin.


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks dudes, definitly looking into it, although i would prefer to be somewhere with a park/ half pipe


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Baker is the bees knees. What do you teach in South Korea? English I'm gonna guess, but I'm curious to know more. It sounds like a good deal.


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

Yup, I teach English at a university, uni jobs are the best out here but you usually need a masters degree or at least 2 years of experience teaching in South Korea. public schools are the next best option, you usually get 4-8 weeks vacation depending on where you work, private schools (aka Hagwons) are the worst..you get 10 days paid vacation per year.....Check out "Daves ESL Cafe" for more info


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

SamKatz said:


> Yup, I teach English at a university, uni jobs are the best out here but you usually need a masters degree or at least 2 years of experience teaching in South Korea. public schools are the next best option, you usually get 4-8 weeks vacation depending on where you work, private schools (aka Hagwons) are the worst..you get 10 days paid vacation per year.....Check out "Daves ESL Cafe" for more info


And in America not only does paid vacation not exist, you get your pension taken away after working for someone for 20 years. Sounds like South Korea values employees?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im gonna be in vail living there full time. The closest school is $20k a year tuition or 20 miles to the public school. I am home schooling my 11y/o son. Im gonna work evening shifts to ride all morning with my wife and son until 1-2 in the afternoon every day. Anyhow, if you want I will let you stay for free rent if you just tutor the kid and help him with school work in the evenings while I work. Pm me if you are interested


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

No need to have a vehicle in this area or hitch as everything is right there in town along with free bus system


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Check out sun peaks resort british columbia, just throwing it out there. And if you plan on going for 2 months buy a season pass asap cuz you'll be getting more than 10 days in for 2 months off in a shred town. If you get a job working with the resort find out if you get a pass through it, if you work a job in town get a season pass, probably common sense but i saw the words "Lift passes" somewhere in this thread skimming it so just thought id re-iterate it,


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You're a young, healthy, single, snowboarding female. Meeting people will *not* be a problem anywhere you go (unless you end up in the boonies somewhere).

If you are going somewhere for ~2 months then you'll want a season pass and the cheapest season passes are the Vail Resorts, Inc passes (Epic Season Pass - Ski Passes ). $649 for unlimited riding at 5 resorts or $409 for limited riding at 3 resorts.

With season passes that cheap, it might be worth dropping the ~$500 you save on rent for a month or two. Having your own roome somewhere will give you the ability to accomodate friends who visit for a week to hit the slopes with you.

There are more than a few Summitt/Eagle county locals here on the board... they should be able to steer you towards places to live.


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

Ha what gave you the idea that I'm single, which I am...but yah leaning heavily towards vail right now, thanks dude.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

U said u were interested in park/halfpipe. Then rule out Big Sky/Bozeman area. No half pipe. In fact, correct me if different, there is no half pipe anywhere in the state. Sad but true.


----------



## SamKatz (Jul 7, 2011)

Seriously??? Even Korea has half pipes....


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Big sky still advertises like they have a hp but nay. They still have the skeleton of a previously grand super pipe. Not maintained. My understanding is that they sold their pipe dragon. Been about 3 years now without one. Seriously burns me up.

I think with increasing popularity among skiers they may decide to resurrect. Overall Dumb move IMHO but who cares what I think.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Utah is a pretty popular place. We got almost 800" of snow this year and several places in Park City have incredible parks. Our snow is lighter than the stuff on the PNW.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want park and half pipe fuck Vail just go over the pass to Breck we have the best parks in the world right there. Copper, Breck, Keystone that's all you need to know. Also PC's Park is a pile of shit one of the worst I've ever ridden.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ended up getting a 2 bedroom here in vail so I dont have the spare room any more.... For park and pipe Breck is definately where you want to be. If you end up coming to vail or anywhere for that matter, I would find a rental now... the prices are low now, they will only go up.. There are lots of places on craigslist, breck is actually cheaper than vail for lodging. The lift season passes are the same price regardless. I got the full epic pass just because I wanna go to tahoe for a week or so in feb or april this season and also have the ability to board at breck and beaver creek... They have a super pipe in vail and beginner parks.... Breck is the place to be for parks and pipes though, they really focus on it there. One of the guys I work with here in vail lives and patrols in ABasin, he tells me it is the best place for straight up steeps/alpine skiing/boarding...... I just like vail and breck because they lifts are literally at your doorstep in town... whistler is another top choice..... 

If my family doesnt like it here in Vail I am guessing my next place to live will be in the PNW either between Seattle and the nearest big resort OR between portland and Mt Hood.... Very beautiful part of the country but alot less accessible as far as daily boarding and living.... I can walk off the lift and go to work at the hospital in vail. It is 100 yards away from the lifts. My condo is about 5 minutes away on the bus. I was warned about staying in town because of the extreme partying that happens during the season, which would be fine if I was 20-25 again or without a family and job I had to get sleep for.....

If you end up in the rockies somewhere with an Epic pass and wanna ride vail a few days and dont have a place feel free to email/pm me and I will show you around some if you like.... I should know the mountain by december pretty well


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Samkatz. There is a lockoff one bed one bath in vail on craigslist for $450 a month right now. 3 month lease option. Good deal....


----------



## nagle007 (Jan 22, 2011)

.


----------

